# How are other countries doing economically?



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

In my day job, I use this internet tool when estimating container ship volumes between regions.

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/resources/the-world-factbook/

I think it may be useful in a prepper mind-set to understand the definitions one my hear on the radio, and/or improve a brief understanding of other country's cultures. Americans are not the only users of this forum.

This morning I was reviewing Aruba because there is an Asian shipping carrier making stops there. That is not news for the prepper community, but it is just a sample of getting a satellite view of cargo, countries, economy, populations etc.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> In my day job, I use this internet tool when estimating container ship volumes between regions.
> 
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/resources/the-world-factbook/
> 
> ...


If you use a CIA link for your day job, you just may be.........


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Nooooooooooo…….. I just clicked on a link to the CIA.


----------

